# Farbwerk LED bleibt blau



## Lamacra (27. September 2016)

Gudde,

habe jetzt seit knapp 6 Monaten das Farbwerk von Aquasuite drin.
Bis vor 1-2 Wochen war auch alles super, beim letzten PC start leuchtet  einer meiner LED´s stripes nur noch in Blau, egal welche Farbe ich auswähle es bleibt im Blau Ton, sprich hellblau, türkis, dunkelblau...aber kein Rot, Gelb, Lila, Pink oder was auch immer ich anwähle...
Auf Werkseinstellung habe ich es auch schon zurückgesetzt..
Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß Lamacra


----------



## Combi (27. September 2016)

defekte rgb-led......


----------



## Darkscream (27. September 2016)

Schritt 1 wechsele die LED Stripes an den Anschlüssen > ist es immer noch der selbe Stripe mit den eingeschränkten Farben überprüfe die Lötstellen oder Klemmstellen vom Kabel > hat nun ein anderer Stripe diese Farbgebung ist der Controller defekt.
Ich tippe auf ersteres.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. September 2016)

Ausbauen, RMA auslösen und gut ist.


----------



## SpatteL (29. September 2016)

Ich würde auch erst mal auf eine fehlerhafte Verbindung tippen und das testen.
Vielleicht auch mal versuchen, den Draht, der für blau zuständig ist, mit rot oder grün tauschen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. September 2016)

Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Kunden an den Produkten groß herum zu fummeln. Im schlimmsten Fall macht man dabei noch was kaputt und verliert die Garantie


----------



## SpatteL (2. Oktober 2016)

Schon aber, was nützt es ihm das Farbwerk einzuschicken, wenn es gar nicht am Farbwerk liegt, sondern am verwendeten LED-Band?!
Zum Band hat er ja nicht geschrieben, weiches es ist.


----------

